# The 20th Century Roadster?



## bikewhorder (Sep 28, 2014)

Has anyone ever seen a badge like this before.  I picked this up last week.  I kind of feel like the wheels and pedals are older than the rest of the bike but I could be wrong.  That red tire actually does hold air.


----------



## chitown (Sep 28, 2014)

I'm going with late teens to early twenties Homer P Snyder built. Any serial #'s?

Beautiful saddle on that puppy!

Do the tires have any markings left?


----------



## Andrew Gorman (Sep 28, 2014)

I'd say solidly somewhere in the 1910s- I think Corbin brakes were out of production by 1920, but I could be wrong.


----------



## bikewhorder (Sep 28, 2014)

I can't find any serial #'s any where.  Do you think the wheels and pedals would be original.  The wheels are a pretty nice black and red original paint.


----------



## biker (Sep 29, 2014)

Love that seat. Never seen one like that before.


----------



## Wheeled Relics (Sep 29, 2014)

*one coool kat*

I've seen the long spring variant but only the short spring in catalogs.


----------



## bikewhorder (Sep 30, 2014)

Some more pics for those who inquired...


----------



## bike (Oct 25, 2014)

*Sure!*



bikewhorder said:


> Some more pics for those who inquired...




I will take the tires and dog.

Long gone, but I think of her every day:


----------

